# New PPV



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Bikini wrestling women only 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guku (4 mo ago)

If it was the 90s or 21st t'hat would be sexy


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Replace Survivor Series with WarGames


----------



## Guku (4 mo ago)

War games could be insane do you remember the old world?


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

Perhaps a king of the ring PLE, where all matches in the tournament take place on the same night. All competing for the world title. I recently watched the 85 classic ppv with their 16 man tournament, I think it could be worth watching a tournament like such seeing stars compete multiple times on the night.

Or another mini tournament held at a PLE, like the famous night with the 3 match tournament where Jericho beat both the rock and Austin on one night for the titles.


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

[The_Game] said:


> Perhaps a king of the ring PLE, where all matches in the tournament take place on the same night. All competing for the world title. I recently watched the 85 classic ppv with their 16 man tournament, I think it could be worth watching a tournament like such seeing stars compete multiple times on the night.
> 
> Or another mini tournament held at a PLE, like the famous night with the 3 match tournament where Jericho beat both the rock and Austin on one night for the titles.


4 or 8 wrestlers tournament on the same event would be ok. They can bring back the King of the Ring PPV and do 7 matches to crown the winner.

But 16 man tournament on the same event would be very tiring for both the wrestlers and the viewers and I am sure most of the matches would be very ordinary just to have a winner.

If I had to add a PPV, I would add 'Iron Fist'. It would feature:

30 minutes iron man tag team match for tag titles.

30 minutes singles iron man match for IC Title.

30 minutes singles iron man falls count anywhere match for the WWE world title.

30 minutes triple threat iron woman match for the WWE womens world title.

60 minutes fatal four way no holds barred iron man match for the WWE Universal title, the wrestler with most pins wins, in case of a tie, we will do one fall match only including the wrestlers tied at top pins.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

robreynolds1234 said:


> 4 or 8 wrestlers tournament on the same event would be ok. They can bring back the King of the Ring PPV and do 7 matches to crown the winner.
> 
> But 16 man tournament on the same event would be very tiring for both the wrestlers and the viewers and I am sure most of the matches would be very ordinary just to have a winner.
> 
> ...


I think that might be too many iron man matches for one night and fans would get bored especially with the length of the matches. However, I do want to see more iron man matches they’re awesome, used to be my go to in 2 player Wwe games. And I like the idea of a tag team iron man match.


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

[The_Game] said:


> I think that might be too many iron man matches for one night and fans would get bored especially with the length of the matches. However, I do want to see more iron man matches they’re awesome, used to be my go to in 2 player Wwe games. And I like the idea of a tag team iron man match.


That's 3 hours of total wresting time, add in other stuff it's maximum of 4 hours PPV. That's normal for today's PPV standards except for Wrestlemania.

Throw in good wrestlers in all the matches, have some variety like hardcore stipulations stuff, 3 way/4 way and we will have a fun PPV.

Some good PPV's have 3-4, 25+ minutes matches anyways, so I don't see why it would get tiring. And yeah but much again depends on what kind of wrestlers and matches are set-up and what kind of fans like long matches.

You can root for Styles vs. McIntyre in a match for 30 minutes, but we can't imagine Goldberg and Strowman wrestling for 30 minutes.

And I can't recall if there was ever a tag team, women's, triple threat, fatal four way, falls count anywhere, no holds barred iron man matches ever? Please let me know if there were any.

The dream iron man PPV main event:

Reigns vs. Lesnar vs. Lashley vs. Mcintyre- 60 minute no holds barred iron man match for the WWE Universal Title.

Owens vs. Balor- 30 minutes iron man match, neat exposure right?


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

robreynolds1234 said:


> That's 3 hours of total wresting time, add in other stuff it's maximum of 4 hours PPV. That's normal for today's PPV standards except for Wrestlemania.
> 
> Throw in good wrestlers in all the matches, have some variety like hardcore stipulations stuff, 3 way/4 way and we will have a fun PPV.
> 
> ...


I’m not sure if there ever has been a tag team one, so I liked the idea. Becky featuring in an iron man match would be cool, and I’d be down for that fatal 4 way iron man for the title with of course Reigns keeping his gold haha.


----------

